# Cat has bad dandruff and matted fur in one place.



## iloveamos (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here. I found this when I was trying to find help with my cat's bad dandruff. 
Here's the problem: My cat, Amos, has terrible dandruff and matted fur in only one place... right above his tail. I've brushed and brushed and I can't get the dandruff to go away. The matted fur had to be cut out, but more matted fur today. It seems like it's getting worse.
My cat only eats dry Cat Chow. He's very finicky. He won't even eat soft cat food when I offer it to him. He hates human food (thankfully) and won't even drink milk. I thought it could be linked to nutrition, but what do I do when he won't eat anything else?
Also, I am worried this could be linked to some hidden health problem that we don't know about.
Any ideas would be great. Thanks, and I'm glad to be at the Cat Forum!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

My cat, Yoda, had this problem--it was because she was too fat to reach that area right above her tail. It was like she could barely lick it, so it just kept building up and getting nasty. We had to actually cut the mat out because it was pulling her fur and probably hurt. After we cut it out, we cleaned the area with a washcloth and from then on out kept brushing that area and gently cleaning. Is your cat overweight? I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I also saw "Kitty Wipes" at the pet store last night--they were just like baby wipes, but for cleaning cats. They are meant to be used on the fur--maybe you could try them. The directions said to wipe over the cat and then just follow with brushing. I want to get them for my own cats--they would work nice for in-between baths, too!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

For the dandruff you can try getting some omega-3 fatty acid capsules and add them to her food and that will usually make a difference if the dry skin is related to diet. They usually have a fishy smell to them or no smell at all so most cats don't have a problem eating it.

And I think kittygirl is right about her not being able to reach that area to clean. If a cat is too heavy or older they have a harder time getting back there to clean so you might have to regularly comb her back there.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I hear a can of sardines once and a while helps too - we used to give them to out dog who had dandruf. The sardines in oil anyway.


----------



## iloveamos (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Actually Amos is a big cat so maybe he can't reach it. I never thought of that! 
I will try the sardines and kitty wipes too. (Although I'm not sure he'd eat the sardines as he is so finicky)
I had to cut the matted fur out too and so he has a big bald spot now  

Thanks again!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I hope that it works  We finally got Yoda's problem under control by regular brushing and cleaning with a washcloth. I'm sure the mats have to hurt after awhile. We also put Yoda on a diet--she has gotten thinner and can reach the area a little better--but still not real good. One time when I cut her mat out--I trimmed her tail too because the fur was sooooo long--My mom saw her and was like "She Looks Like A Bonsai Tree--What Did You Do To Her?" HeHeHe I thought I was helping her stay cool! :lol:


----------

